# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  ریست شدن VS2012  بعد از باز کردن هر یک از پیج های یک وب سایتی که قبلا نوشته ام

## armm1388

با سلام
چند سال پیش با VS2010  یک وب سایت با زبان ASP  طراحی کردم . اکنون وقتی آن را باز می کنم اجرا می شود ولی هر یک از صفحات را که بخواهم کد یا دیزاینش را نگاه کنم بلافاصله VS2012  ریست می شود. چرا؟
با تشکر

----------

